# IBS - something you could grow out of?



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok so apart from IBS i also suffer from a recently diagnosed nut allergy, so fun fun fun. Any way i was speaking to my doctor about it and he said that it could happen that when my hormones settle down that the nut allergy could go away. And it set me off thinking, do you think there could be any chance you could "grow out of" IBS aswell, it kinda set off a lil glimmer of hope for me but i dunno whether it'll work or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## 16885 (Oct 10, 2006)

Many people find that their IBS symptoms go away over time, but this normally takes many years. I doubt IBS will resolve by itself that quickly


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i didn't mean straight away, but i didn't know whether you could actually get rid of IBS once you had it, so you answered my question. Thnx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> quote:Many people find that their IBS symptoms go away over time, but this normally takes many years.


Not necessarily. Actually some folks can go quite suddenly into spontaneous remission.It may not last.. but does for some time for some folks.Others have symptoms everyday. Every week. Every month. A couple times a year... etc.We are all different. Our triggers are all different.There is no known cure accepted by reputable scientific centers. It is considered "chronic" in nature.But no.. it is not something you could typically say one could grow out of.Symptoms can wax and wane over time and for some folks, even disappear for a time. Mostly.. it is symptom management.If it is triggered by something specific and that something is removed or the conditions for that "something" trigger disappear.. yeah, one could see a dramatic decrease in symptoms.Plus.. there is always hope that the scientific community will learn how to help us all get into permanent remission.Wouldn't that be nice....







BQ


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

My IBS goes a away sometimes but always returns. I don't know why it happens perhaps less stress, different diet etc. The longest mine goes away is a month or two tops then it always returns.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been feeling great the past week, zero pain and I'm eating foods I wouldn't dare touch a week ago but I still get lots of anxiety thinking that at some point the pain can hit at any moment. That seems to be the only bad part about feeling better.


----------

